
How to Teach - pitdesi
http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/teaching.html
======
cenuij
I liked Joni Mitchell and Abba, much more than Joan Baez.

I can keep your dream alive by telling you tales of europe vs's USA. You can
keep your dream alive by subscribing to local television. Unless you're
canadian, in which case fuck you.

